# Build-a-lot



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 24, 2012)

i was able to successfully install Monopoly build-a-lot editon and build-a-lot 2 however i cannot seem to find build-alot 1,3,4,5,6 full version online all i can find is the goddamn demos!!! anyone know of any sites or torrents where i can find these?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 25, 2012)

You're asking us to help you pirate software.  That is illegal and in violation of the board rules.  

Just because a piece of software has been discontinued does NOT mean that it automatically becomes "free" to pirate, or that it becomes any more acceptable to do so.

Plenty of places on the internet will help you out with this -- unfortunately for you, this is not one of those places.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 25, 2012)

illegal or not violation or not one thing you guys need to realize is 80% of all software is pirated because people are not MADE of money y buy what you can get for free y buy a mac when u can build one? y buy OS X when u can download the newest one? plain and simple y buy what you can get for free.


----------



## SGilbert (Feb 25, 2012)

Why get a job when you can 'mooch' off the tax paying public?  Your attitude and mindset is just what's wrong with the country!  Get off my lawn!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you saying that the board rules are moot, the law is bunk, that we're obligated to help you pirate software because you think a whole bunch of other people do it, and that the ease in which you can pirate software somehow justifies not going through legal channels to acquire it?

People who are not made of money just don't get to have things that people who are made of money get to have. Your financial situation does not justify paying less or nothing for things other people are required to pay full price for. 

If you cannot afford this software, you're looking for pity in the wrong place. We have no sympathy for your situation. You obviously have the means to acquire some kind of Apple computer, no matter how old, and that apparently isn't enough -- you also feel entitled to a bunch of software for free.  A minimum wage job will get you the entire Adobe Creative Suite in under a year, and legally, to boot.


----------

